# Suggestions for training



## TN Grouser (Mar 26, 2017)

Just want to first start by saying that I have enjoyed the site for awhile now. I am located in East TN, but have had a hard time locating individuals that work with dogs in my area. I know that there are several member on this forum that work dogs and post quite often for this I thank you!

So here is my dilemma. I am having a very hard time finding a place to train. I know a lot of training can be done in the yard and I have plenty of space to get this done but I need some suggestions/ideas about where I can go to plant and shoot birds for the dog. She is nearing a year old and has been introduced to the gun and is a bird crazy fool.

I just haven't found a lot of people in my area that are training. If any one has suggestion of any groups, clubs, or individuals that would be willing to let a newbie such as myself train with them I would greatly appreciate it. If you have any other suggestions I would appreciate those also. Thank you!


----------



## cactusjack (Mar 26, 2017)

Check your local wildlife management​ areas if you have any near your location.  Be careful to check the regs though because in Georgia not all of the wma's allow bird dog training. In addition there are also other rules that apply.  Also check with 

http://www.midsouthnavhda.com 

I looked on the site but it appears they wont be training again in TN again until May. 

Lastly check with anybody that may have some more land than you currently have.  Even a little acreage will be more than enough for a young dog.  I feel your pain in finding someone to train with and if you were closer I'd train with you.  Good luck and let us know how you do.


----------



## OEB0630 (Mar 27, 2017)

Yes, depending on your breed of dog - Midsouth NAVHDA is a great option.  

And, the TN facet of Midsouth is training in April, on the 15th.  We will also train each month from May-Oct.  However, we have a large number of our members who have shown interest in training at both locations each month; so we are determining how we want to set the dates.   

The website will be updated soon!


----------



## TN Grouser (Mar 27, 2017)

Thanks for the response CactusJack. I have checked in to the NAVHDA and that looks like it is going to be my best option. Just wish it was more than once per month.

OE0630 - Are you part of the Mid-South NAVHDA? I spoke with one of your member a while back. Looking forward to attending in April.


----------



## Killinstuff (Apr 1, 2017)

Honestly planting and shooting birds isn't much training.  The best training is done without a gun and you don't have to kill birds to get experience for the dog. If you didn't get your dog in the field when the woodcock came through your area heading north you really missed out. A couple days when the flights were in and pup will have something to remember.  You might be best served to send dog off for a few months to a trainer who will be in KS, ND or MT over the summer.  Wild bird contact makes a bird dog.


----------

